# East Midlands Region qualifier



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2014)

Sunday, 22nd February or 22nd March at 9.40 or 11.50 on Oakmere Park Commanders course - around Â£25 for coffee/cob and the round or the round and something to eat afterwards.

If there is enough support I will organise this for the East Midlands area.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 22, 2014)

I like Sundays 

I'm in please Jim. Would prefer March as long as it doesn't clash with any others, but will be there whichever date.

As mentioned on the other thread, the course - especially the greens imo - is a challenge!


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I like Sundays 

I'm in please Jim. Would prefer March as long as it doesn't clash with any others, but will be there whichever date.

As mentioned on the other thread, the course - especially the greens imo - is a challenge!
		
Click to expand...

Good man - expect Evesdad along any minute.

Come on forummers from Notts, Lincs, Leicestershire, Derbyshire - and maybe South Yorks - let's get it going.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I fall into this bracket Jim. Sundays are a big draw! Count me in


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 23, 2014)

I have said I am available for the Midlands qualifier but this would be nearer as I am in Nottingham, so if there are enough people please count me in.

Played the 18 hole course at Oakmere the other day, never played the Commanders, unless it was part of 'Oxton' many years ago.


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 23, 2014)

Doesn't appear to be another qualifier near to me, so I'm up for this count me in. Preference of March but can probably make both!


----------



## rosecott (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like March is winning. 5 down, 5 or more to go:

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T

Keep them coming, I know there are more eastmidlanders out there.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 30, 2014)

I am interested but a quick check has shown it clashes with a club comp.
Is there a deadline for decisions?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 30, 2014)

Merv_swerve said:



			I am interested but a quick check has shown it clashes with a club comp.
Is there a deadline for decisions?
		
Click to expand...

No deadline but I see you prefer Alwoodley = can't fault you there.


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 30, 2014)

rosecott said:



			No deadline but I see you prefer Alwoodley = can't fault you there.
		
Click to expand...

I've put my name in the Alwoodley hat as well, but I think it is possible to play in more than one.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 1, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			I've put my name in the Alwoodley hat as well, but I think it is possible to play in more than one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you can play as many as you like - I think Region3 is down for 4. Alwoodley is clearly going to be the big draw for East Midlanders but we'll see if there is still enough interest come February for the Oakmere event.

Personally I'm very disappointed that Alwoodley is a no-no for me as I'm golfing in Turkey that week.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 1, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm pretty sure you can play as many as you like - I think Region3 is down for 4. Alwoodley is clearly going to be the big draw for East Midlanders but we'll see if there is still enough interest come February for the Oakmere event.

Personally I'm very disappointed that Alwoodley is a no-no for me as I'm golfing in Turkey that week.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying very hard to feel sorry for you, that Turkey trip sounds like a real bind :mmm:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 2, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			I am trying very hard to feel sorry for you, that Turkey trip sounds like a real bind :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

turkey! what a boobie prize haha


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 3, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Good man - expect Evesdad along any minute.

Come on forummers from Notts, Lincs, Leicestershire, Derbyshire - and maybe South Yorks - let's get it going.
		
Click to expand...

Would have been quicker but not been on much this last week!!

Put me in should hopefully be ok for either date.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 4, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Would have been quicker but not been on much this last week!!

Put me in should hopefully be ok for either date.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we would draw you in.

Now we are six and growing.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 5, 2014)

Doesn't take much does it! Golf at the weekend yes please &#128540;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 6, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Doesn't take much does it! Golf at the weekend yes please &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

i [played Sherwood Forest yesterday and could recommend that course for an East Midlands meet. Incidentally, is Oakmere nearer to Coventry than SF.

Cheers Nick


----------



## rosecott (Dec 6, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			i [played Sherwood Forest yesterday and could recommend that course for an East Midlands meet. Incidentally, is Oakmere nearer to Coventry than SF.

Cheers Nick
		
Click to expand...

You might struggle to get a Sunday booking at Sherwood.

Oakmere is about 8 miles from Sherwood - roughly south.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 6, 2014)

Cheers, a bit nearer then. Thinking about it , I think SF is OOB on weekends.


rosecott said:



			You might struggle to get a Sunday booking at Sherwood.

Oakmere is about 8 miles from Sherwood - roughly south.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2014)

Probably a silly question but do you need an official handicap to play in these qualifying things? I know you don't need one to play at oakmere as I've played it a few times.

If you don't then I may be up for it as it's not far from where I live and it's a decent track. But I'll be there for the fun of it and don't expect to win anything, and promise not to do any banditry if I do need to submit a handicap.  Say 36?


----------



## rosecott (Dec 10, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Probably a silly question but do you need an official handicap to play in these qualifying things? I know you don't need one to play at oakmere as I've played it a few times.

If you don't then I may be up for it as it's not far from where I live and it's a decent track. But I'll be there for the fun of it and don't expect to win anything, and promise not to do any banditry if I do need to submit a handicap.  Say 36?
		
Click to expand...

I believe you need an official handicap to take part in qualification for the final but am sure I read that those without handicaps would be encouraged to join in and play.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			i [played Sherwood Forest yesterday and could recommend that course for an East Midlands meet. Incidentally, is Oakmere nearer to Coventry than SF.

Cheers Nick
		
Click to expand...

It will take you about 15 mins less to get to Oakmere from Cov, all things being equal.  It's not as good a track as Sherwood Forest, but then again not many are in the Midlands. But I always enjoy a round there, never score very well, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I believe you need an official handicap to take part in qualification for the final but am sure I read that those without handicaps would be encouraged to join in and play.
		
Click to expand...

To be brutally honest I'm not even sure what this is the qualifying for and I probably should have read up on it before I said anything. As I have not got an official handicap I'm happy to play if you need someone to make up the numbers as I don't think I will be troubling any leader boards, but don't want to take the space of someone with an official handicap who has their eyes on the prize.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 10, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be brutally honest I'm not even sure what this is the qualifying for and I probably should have read up on it before I said anything. As I have not got an official handicap I'm happy to play if you need someone to make up the numbers as I don't think I will be troubling any leader boards, but don't want to take the space of someone with an official handicap who has their eyes on the prize.
		
Click to expand...

You would be very welcome. I have room for probably 20 or so but don't anticipate reaching that number due to the great deal obtained for the Alwoodley qualifier.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2014)

rosecott said:



			You would be very welcome. I have room for probably 20 or so but don't anticipate reaching that number due to the great deal obtained for the Alwoodley qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

OK, pencil me in and I'll stick it in my diary.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 10, 2014)

As it stands:

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 10, 2014)

I have paid my deposit for Alwoodley but just going for a day out. I will play this as my qualifier if there are enough people.

To be honest I don't know who the qualifier thing works. I haven't been to a forum meet before and just enjoy a friendly, competitive round with good company.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 5, 2015)

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 6, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Do we have a date yet?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like the March option is favourite, so that will be Sunday, 22nd March. We can start at either 9.40 or 11.50 depending on preferences.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh bugger!

I knew this date rang a potential bell but couldn't remember what it was and I haven't kept it free


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah that's why I asked before something else popped up!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Oh bugger!

I knew this date rang a potential bell but couldn't remember what it was and I haven't kept it free 

Click to expand...

If we had enough numbers we could run 2 days on 22nd Feb and 22nd March but we would need more than have shown interest. I'm easy with either date but we'll see how things work out.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 6, 2015)

rosecott said:



			If we had enough numbers we could run 2 days on 22nd Feb and 22nd March but we would need more than have shown interest. I'm easy with either date but we'll see how things work out.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Jim. I'd like to play but it's my mistake for filling the day with something else.
The annoying thing is that I thought I knew the date rang a bell, but I put it down to my mind playing tricks on me.
I hadn't wrote it down because then date wasn't fixed.

I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys, can we have an idea if 22nd Feb or 22nd March or either are your preference?

Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Region3 *FEB*
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan

I'm not sure we have enough to use it as a qualifier. I think I saw it mentioned that 10 was needed as a minimum. Maybe Val could comment?
After all, it has to fund 2 people's green fees for the final.

Happy to play as a normal meet if that's the case.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 8, 2015)

I can play on either date.

I think Fish knows what it is all about, and on the Midlands thread he indicates that 10 are needed for a qualifier with one person to progress, for two to progress 30 people are needed. I am happy just to turn up and have a game even if we don't get 10.


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2015)

Region3 said:



Region3 *FEB*
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan

I'm not sure we have enough to use it as a qualifier. I think I saw it mentioned that 10 was needed as a minimum. Maybe Val could comment?
After all, it has to fund 2 people's green fees for the final.

Happy to play as a normal meet if that's the case.



Click to expand...

Gary, realistically we need 8 at every regional to cover the winners green fee at Hillside. I'm in contact currently with all the regional organisers for input so it's a bit of a fluid situation currently so not set in stone just yet.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Val said:



			Gary, realistically we need 8 at every regional to cover the winners green fee at Hillside. I'm in contact currently with all the regional organisers for input so it's a bit of a fluid situation currently so not set in stone just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for replying :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jan 8, 2015)

I would hope that we can reach the minimum number of 8 even if, as happened with qualifiers last year, we have to split it over 2 days. There must be more forummers in this area who will give it a shot.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 8, 2015)

At the risk of golf snobbery, I'm more inclined to spend a bit more and travel a bit further with the opportunity to play Alwoodley.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 8, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			At the risk of golf snobbery, I'm more inclined to spend a bit more and travel a bit further with the opportunity to play Alwoodley.
		
Click to expand...

No hint of snobbery detected. Having played Alwoodley, I know where I would be heading if I didn't have to be golfing in Belek. I just thought there might be a an option for those, like myself, who wanted to join in but didn't have another possibility. You can play as many venues as you want and you can join us - you might like another challenge.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 9, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I would hope that we can reach the minimum number of 8 even if, as happened with qualifiers last year, we have to split it over 2 days. There must be more forummers in this area who will give it a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Either date is fine by me.  If we are struggling to meet the 8 then I could possibly get along a couple of mates who live locally to come along. They are not forumers and only 1 has a handicap, but they are both good players.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Either date is fine by me.  If we are struggling to meet the 8 then I could possibly get along a couple of mates who live locally to come along. They are not forumers and only 1 has a handicap, but they are both good players.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that support.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2015)

Feb for me please Jim.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Feb for me please Jim.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.

if I am available for the date in Feb I think I had better join you all and support the east midlands massive. No chance of winning with the bandits that are turning up that day but will turn up if I am available.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd have a go at the feb one if you need numbers.

Atb jay


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ooooo some love for Feb. I might not have stuffed up after all 

If anyone who hasn't played there before gets 36 points they'll deserve the spoils! I'll be over the moon if I break 80.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 9, 2015)

Either date is fine with me so far.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like we have a quorum for 22nd February:


Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan
Lincoln Quaker
ruff-driver

We can tee off at either 9.30 or 11.40 - let me know which you prefer.

Any more takers welcome. I will book 3 tee times but could manage 4 in the unlikely event of more than 12 players.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 10, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Looks like we have a quorum for 22nd February:


Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan
Lincoln Quaker
ruff-driver

We can tee off at either 9.30 or 11.40 - let me know which you prefer.

Any more takers welcome. I will book 3 tee times but could manage 4 in the unlikely event of more than 12 players.
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer the earlier one but am ok with either.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 11, 2015)

Either is fine for me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2015)

Apologies, I cant do the 22nd Feb, Checked my diary and I am playing golf in Wales.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll play in this also if OK, its a course I've not played and there's a good few forumites I've not met or played with before, so that's as good a reason as any :thup:

Plus it keeps your numbers up


----------



## rosecott (Jan 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll play in this also if OK, its a course I've not played and there's a good few forumites I've not met or played with before, so that's as good a reason as any :thup:

Plus it keeps your numbers up 

Click to expand...

Welcome aboard - I think you'll find conditions very similar to your home course - gorse, heather and free-draining. If I can swing it, I might be able to join your qualifier.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'd prefer the earlier one but am ok with either.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, prefer the earlier one but can do either.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 14, 2015)

Right guys, the starter's pistol has fired and we're off.

Tees are booked for 9.27 on Sunday, 22nd February.

See Val's posts on comp conditions and payment requests - please PM me when you have paid your entry fee, green fees can be paid on the day.

The line-up is:

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan
ruff-driver
Fish

I have booked 3 tee times so there is still space for 3 more.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2015)

Right guys, time to cut to the chase. If we want this qualifier to go ahead, I need firm commitments and entry fees paid and notified to me. I had hoped to sweet talk my way into getting the member's visitors rate for all the players, but was flabbergasted when the boss man said "just charge them a tenner" - must be the power of Golf Monthly. If there are any others out there looking for a challenge, look no further. Region3 mentioned the difficulty of the greens and if you follow this link and the link within it, you will see what he meant:

http://www.oakmerepark.co.uk/News Page info/Course report.htm

So, the line-up for Sunday, 22nd February at 9,27 on Oakmere Park Commanders course is:

 Rosecott
 Region3
 Captainron
 fenwayrich
 Pippo_T
 Evesdad
 Hacker Khan
 ruff-driver
 Fish


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Â£10 nice one for sorting it :thup: sorry I can't make the date but that price hopefully will see you getting a few more entries


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Region3 mentioned the difficulty of the greens and if you follow this link and the link within it, you will see what he meant:

http://www.oakmerepark.co.uk/News Page info/Course report.htm

Click to expand...

Crikey Jim, best remove that link or you'll have no-one turn up! 

In fairness, I don't think it's as bad as they make out, but maybe that's just me? I only remember the par 3 (7th) that I thought was 'unfair'.
Some of the others I couldn't read for love nor money, but that is usual for me on unfamiliar greens.

What's your opinion on the report, and also the prospect of having your course made easier?

It looks like they see it as one site, whereas I thought it was 2 different memberships?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought it was a pretty good and fair report, the context being that it is a proprietary course that has to be commercially aware in an area with lots of competition. We will continue to be two separate clubs - there are no plans for any changes there. The boss man prefers the word "fairer" rather than easier. I think that all the existing members are a bit sad at the proposed changes as we all love the challenge the course presents - for "love the challenge" you can substitute "fond of suffering". When all the changes are complete, however, it will still be just over 6000 yards with a reduced par of 70 and no walk in the park.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Â£10 entry paid.


----------



## mexicomark (Jan 19, 2015)

This sounds like too good an opportunity to miss, so count me in please. I'm in the area that weekend already so it works well!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice to have another forummer I've met before coming on board. Don't listen to Region3, I guarantee you'll enjoy the challenge.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 20, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right guys, time to cut to the chase. If we want this qualifier to go ahead, I need firm commitments and entry fees paid and notified to me. I had hoped to sweet talk my way into getting the member's visitors rate for all the players, but was flabbergasted when the boss man said "just charge them a tenner" - must be the power of Golf Monthly. If there are any others out there looking for a challenge, look no further. Region3 mentioned the difficulty of the greens and if you follow this link and the link within it, you will see what he meant:

http://www.oakmerepark.co.uk/News Page info/Course report.htm

So, the line-up for Sunday, 22nd February at 9,27 on Oakmere Park Commanders course is:

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan
ruff-driver
Fish
		
Click to expand...

100% i'll be there, jim is the Â£10 fee to val mandatory even if  your are not in the GM hillside dodah, not fussed about paying just after clarity.
Looking forward to a knock about with the pro's from this forum 

Regards jay


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			100% i'll be there, jim is the Â£10 fee to val mandatory even if  your are not in the GM hillside dodah, not fussed about paying just after clarity.
Looking forward to a knock about with the pro's from this forum 

Regards jay
		
Click to expand...

The tenner only applies if you want to be included in the qualifying event for Hillside.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 20, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£10 nice one for sorting it :thup: sorry I can't make the date but that price hopefully will see you getting a few more entries
		
Click to expand...

Yes me too, I would definitely be there (especially for a tenner) if it didn't clash with a club comp.
Hope you get a good turnout.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ds-Region-qualifier/page2#SeLctmCDdpwKfs4I.99


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not entering the GM comp but looking forward to a game!


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 20, 2015)

As there are only 10 of us, and a few aren't entering the GM comp, do we have enough to make it a qualifier?

I will definitely be there, looking forward to it. I am not certain to be available for Hillside in May, but if it means the meet is a qualifier I will send my tenner.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 21, 2015)

fenwayrich said:



			As there are only 10 of us, and a few aren't entering the GM comp, do we have enough to make it a qualifier?

I will definitely be there, looking forward to it. I am not certain to be available for Hillside in May, but if it means the meet is a qualifier I will send my tenner.
		
Click to expand...


If everyone who said they will play confirms, the line-up is now:

Rosecott
Region3
Captainron
fenwayrich
Pippo_T
Evesdad
Hacker Khan
ruff-driver
Fish
mexicomark


I think the best idea is for those who might be up for Hillside to pay the Â£10. If it is then decided that we don't have enough qualifiers, I'm sure Val will arrange for a refund. Whatever happens, we'll go ahead with the meet and maybe some more qualifiers will come forward. If I know early enough, I can squeeze another tee time in.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I think the best idea is for those who might be up for Hillside to pay the Â£10. If it is then decided that we don't have enough qualifiers, I'm sure Val will arrange for a refund. Whatever happens, we'll go ahead with the meet and maybe some more qualifiers will come forward. If I know early enough, I can squeeze another tee time in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter this time around how many are in the qualifier as long as its an official qualifying meet as agreed by Val.  The idea that there should be a minimum is to cover the free green fee for the winner, plus hopefully some more revenue towards prizes etc.

Maybe we could do a blackout card at these meets so it can contribute that little bit more funds to help?


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2015)

It will be a qualifier lads, just get as many entrants as you can as the prize is good.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Crikey Jim, best remove that link or you'll have no-one turn up! 

In fairness, I don't think it's as bad as they make out, but maybe that's just me? I only remember the par 3 (7th) that I thought was 'unfair'.
Some of the others I couldn't read for love nor money, but that is usual for me on unfamiliar greens.

What's your opinion on the report, and also the prospect of having your course made easier?

It looks like they see it as one site, whereas I thought it was 2 different memberships?
		
Click to expand...

I've played Oxton a few times and just about every course in the vicinity and I can't remember the green being any worse than others.  Believe you me, I can 3 put on any green.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right guys, time to cut to the chase. If we want this qualifier to go ahead, I need firm commitments and entry fees paid and notified to me. I had hoped to sweet talk my way into getting the member's visitors rate for all the players, but was flabbergasted when the boss man said "just charge them a tenner" - must be the power of Golf Monthly. If there are any others out there looking for a challenge, look no further. Region3 mentioned the difficulty of the greens and if you follow this link and the link within it, you will see what he meant:

http://www.oakmerepark.co.uk/News Page info/Course report.htm

So, the line-up for Sunday, 22nd February at 9,27 on Oakmere Park Commanders course is:

 Rosecott
 Region3
 Captainron
 fenwayrich
 Pippo_T
 Evesdad
 Hacker Khan
 ruff-driver
 Fish
		
Click to expand...

Baring any unforeseen circumstances I'll be there.  I'm not entering the Hillside thing as I don't have an official handicap, but I will have a wodge of tenners ready to hand over to whoever.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter this time around how many are in the qualifier as long as its an official qualifying meet as agreed by Val.  The idea that there should be a minimum is to cover the free green fee for the winner, plus hopefully some more revenue towards prizes etc.

Maybe we could do a blackout card at these meets so it can contribute that little bit more funds to help?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a blackout card?


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2015)

I've received a fee for this meet but no forum name, who is Mark Bates?


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2015)

Val said:



			I've received a fee for this meet but no forum name, who is Mark Bates?
		
Click to expand...

Is it not Master? :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but what is a blackout card?
		
Click to expand...

A fund raising football scratch card, think the smallest is 20, Â£1 a go, Â£10 to the winner so Â£10 goes to help the pot :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 21, 2015)

If i read it correctly we are getting a reduced green fee on the day ?
If so i'm happy to pay more to help fund the hillside prize fund as i'm only coming for a knockabout.

As long as i get a brew & a butty i'm happy :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Jan 21, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			If i read it correctly we are getting a reduced green fee on the day ?
If so i'm happy to pay more to help fund the hillside prize fund as i'm only coming for a knockabout.

As long as i get a brew & a butty i'm happy :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You read it correctly and butties are available before and after playing.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 21, 2015)

Val said:



			I've received a fee for this meet but no forum name, who is Mark Bates?
		
Click to expand...

Guessing it's mexicomark, but he'll be along in a bit to confirm.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 21, 2015)

Val said:



			I've received a fee for this meet but no forum name, who is Mark Bates?
		
Click to expand...

Mexico mark if my memory is correct from last year.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2015)

Entry fee paid :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey LQ...  got here myself  how's that eh!
Just realised that this is just a tad further than Seaton, my 2nd course, which looks like it may not get its 10 entries (still tuff up Narth yernase)..... So I'm in!! Entry fee is already with Big Val.
Hope to bring a pal who won't be in the event....  is there room?


----------



## mexicomark (Jan 22, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Mexico mark if my memory is correct from last year.
		
Click to expand...

That's me!


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

4 paid entrants so far

region3
mexicomark
rosecott
2blue


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			4 paid entrants so far

region3
mexicomark
rosecott
2blue
		
Click to expand...

(cough)


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			(cough)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry pal, I had you down for your own, need to read the notes clearer


----------



## rosecott (Jan 22, 2015)

2blue said:



			Hey LQ...  got here myself  how's that eh!
Just realised that this is just a tad further than Seaton, my 2nd course, which looks like it may not get its 10 entries (still tuff up Narth yernase)..... So I'm in!! Entry fee is already with Big Val.
Hope to bring a pal who won't be in the event....  is there room?
		
Click to expand...

You just nabbed the last 2 slots. Val has confirmed payment of your Â£10. Can you PM me with your names and club?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 22, 2015)

Right guys - looks like we're nearly there, three 4-balls ready to roll.

Please check what it says against your forum name and let me know any change. A PM with your name and club (if appropriate) and handicap (if appropriate) would be helpful for deciding the groups.

Rosecott - Â£10 paid
Region3 - Â£10 paid
Captainron - coming along to lose some balls
fenwayrich - waiting
Pippo_T - waiting
Evesdad - waiting
Hacker Khan â€“ coming along for the ride
ruff-driver - coming along for the ride
Fish - Â£10 paid
mexicomark - Â£10 paid
2blue - Â£10 paid
2blueâ€™s mate - coming along for the ride


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 22, 2015)

Paid my Â£10 - no doubt Martin will confirm receipt in due course.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right guys - looks like we're nearly there, three 4-balls ready to roll.

Please check what it says against your forum name and let me know any change. A PM with your name and club (if appropriate) and handicap (if appropriate) would be helpful for deciding the groups.

Rosecott - Â£10 paid
Region3 - Â£10 paid
Captainron - coming along to lose some balls
fenwayrich - waiting
Pippo_T - waiting
Evesdad - waiting
Hacker Khan â€“ coming along for the ride
ruff-driver - coming along for the ride
Fish - Â£10 paid
mexicomark - Â£10 paid
2blue - Â£10 paid
2blueâ€™s mate - coming along for the ride
		
Click to expand...

BUMP!!!
Aye nearly there, but even with fenwayrich we've JUST 6 paid..... 2 to come....  so still 2 short of being a Qualifier... will get my mate to look at his shifts for the Hillside date:fore: mind you i couldn't stand it if he qualified & I didn't  mind you I hope I don't miss out on the chance to buy in to it this year.....  I guess that will happen after the last qualifier....  anyone know when that is??


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2015)

2blue said:



			BUMP!!!
Aye nearly there, but even with fenwayrich we've JUST 6 paid..... 2 to come....  so still 2 short of being a Qualifier... will get my mate to look at his shifts for the Hillside date:fore: mind you i couldn't stand it if he qualified & I didn't  mind you I hope I don't miss out on the chance to buy in to it this year.....  I guess that will happen after the last qualifier....  anyone know when that is??
		
Click to expand...

I know your getting on a bit but you need to try to keep up, it will still be qualifier whatever, obviously it would be nice to cover the free Â£75.00 green fee (by having 8) for Hillside but what will be will be this year.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 24, 2015)

2blue said:



			BUMP!!!
Aye nearly there, but even with fenwayrich we've JUST 6 paid..... 2 to come....  so still 2 short of being a Qualifier... will get my mate to look at his shifts for the Hillside date:fore: mind you i couldn't stand it if he qualified & I didn't  mind you I hope I don't miss out on the chance to buy in to it this year.....  I guess that will happen after the last qualifier....  anyone know when that is??
		
Click to expand...

Don't panic, don't panic!

Pippo_T and Evesdad have both said they will be playing in the qualifier. I'm sure they will pay soon. As Fish said, it's a qualifier whatever.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I know your getting on a bit but you need to try to keep up, it will still be qualifier whatever, obviously it would be nice to cover the free Â£75.00 green fee (by having 8) for Hillside but what will be will be this year.
		
Click to expand...

Haha....  calm down, calm down, Robin......  someone has to keep you guys on your toes


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 30, 2015)

I've paid


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

region3
mexicomark
Roscoe
2blue
fenwayrich
Evesdad
Fish

6 entries to the national comp


----------



## rosecott (Feb 4, 2015)

Val said:



			region3
mexicomark
Roscoe
2blue
fenwayrich
Evesdad
Fish

6 entries to the national comp
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget me! I have paid. I still have faith in Pippo_T remembering his entry.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Don't forget me! I have paid. I still have faith in Pippo_T remembering his entry.
		
Click to expand...

You have paid for definite, why I missed you on this is a mystery


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2015)

Val said:



			region3
mexicomark
Roscoe
2blue
fenwayrich
Evesdad
Fish

6 entries to the national comp
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Don't forget me! I have paid. I still have faith in Pippo_T remembering his entry.
		
Click to expand...

So, its looking like we have 8 entries, Val:thup:


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 5, 2015)

Who is Roscoe, perhaps a different spelling of rosecott?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 6, 2015)

fenwayrich said:



			Who is Roscoe, perhaps a different spelling of rosecott?
		
Click to expand...

I'm rather hoping it is Sheriff Rosco P Coltrane as that would make for an interesting round.  Especially if he brought along Daisy Duke. But only how she looked back in the day. Not now as I expect she has aged a bit.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 6, 2015)

Hadn't noticed Roscoe on the list either. We will hopefully have 8 - I have PM'd Pippo_T but he doesn't seem to have been on the forum for a while.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 8, 2015)

Only 2 weeks to go!

If you looked at the link I posted on planned changes to the course you will see when you get here that work has started. This won't affect our game as the new developments are way off the normal line of play. Played a medal today and conditions were excellent after the early frost went and scores were pretty good (not mine, had a miserable first 3 holes but improved after that). Will post the draw next weekend - tees are 9.27, 9.36 and 9.45.

Pippo_T where are you?


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 8, 2015)

Jim do we need anymore players?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update..... we're looking forward to this :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I'm pretty sure you can play as many as you like - I think Region3 is down for 4. Alwoodley is clearly going to be the big draw for East Midlanders but we'll see if there is still enough interest come February for the Oakmere event.

Personally I'm very disappointed that Alwoodley is a no-no for me as I'm golfing in Turkey that week.
		
Click to expand...

Jim...  I'm hoping to get Alwoodley for our Yorks v NE match in Sept/Oct....  so there may be a chance to be a plastic Tyke for the day :thup: They say Turkey's not that bad, yer narse


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Only 2 weeks to go!

If you looked at the link I posted on planned changes to the course you will see when you get here that work has started. This won't affect our game as the new developments are way off the normal line of play. Played a medal today and conditions were excellent after the early frost went and scores were pretty good (not mine, had a miserable first 3 holes but improved after that). Will post the draw next weekend - tees are 9.27, 9.36 and 9.45.

Pippo_T where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing the work and proposed changes on both courses, once certain stages are completed and I can come and update them :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Jim do we need anymore players?
		
Click to expand...

It's too late now to get any more tee times as they were opened up to members yesterday and the remaining times have been taken. I have those 3 times and there are 12 of us - assuming Pippo_T confirms that he will be playing.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to seeing the work and proposed changes on both courses, once certain stages are completed and I can come and update them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whoo....  inside knowledge & a dangerous handicap.... :angry:  wonder if I am i just making up the numbers.....  mind you the answer's, YES, if I play like I did at Sherwood Forest....  :whoo:


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 9, 2015)

No that's fine, wasn't sure how many we had in total.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			No that's fine, wasn't sure how many we had in total.
		
Click to expand...

The good news is, now that you have battled your way up to 28, you will get two shots on your first hole as it is SI10.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 9, 2015)

Knew it was worth all the blood sweat and tears! &#128515;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2015)

rosecott said:



			The good news is, now that you have battled your way up to 28, you will get two shots on your first hole as it is SI10.
		
Click to expand...

SI 10!  Don't think I've ever scored less than 7 on that 1st hole. Damn you par 5 dog leg opening holes......


----------



## Region3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			SI 10!  Don't think I've ever scored less than 7 on that 1st hole. Damn you par 5 dog leg opening holes......
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be thinking of the wrong Oakmere course.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I think you may be thinking of the wrong Oakmere course. 

Click to expand...

Aaah, we're playing The Commanders, didn't spot that. I've always played the other one. Oh well, new experience for me then, you live and learn.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 14, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Aaah, we're playing The Commanders, didn't spot that. I've always played the other one. Oh well, new experience for me then, you live and learn.
		
Click to expand...

You might have a bit of a shock waiting for you. If you read page 8 of the link I gave earlier, you will find that your game will be under a bit of pressure.

http://www.oakmerepark.co.uk/News ...e report.htm


----------



## rosecott (Feb 14, 2015)

Right guys, just about a week to go. Region3 will lead the way as he has played the course a few times. I'll bring up the rear and also keep an eye on the middle group. I am hoping that Pippo_T will make it to complete the twelve - he has said he wants to be there but he may have a problem. I thought it might add a bit of interest for those not playing it as a qualifier if we lob in a couple of quid with Â£10 for the best overall score and Â£7 (6 if Pippo_T doesn't make it) for best front 9 and best back 9 - I'm sure you will all be happy for Hacker Khan to play off his dodgy 22 handicap. If we meet in the spike bar, I'll relieve you of Â£12. I hope to have the course back to its full length as we have had to shorten holes 4 and 13 while construction work was going on off to the left of the fairway - they did work one Sunday but I don't think they will next Sunday. Look forward to meeting you all and putting faces to forum posters.

Group 1 at 9.27
Region 3, Hacker Khan, 2Blue, 2Blueâ€™s mate

Group 2 at 9.36
Fenwayrich, ruff-driver, mexicomark, Pippo_T (if playing)

Group 3 at 9.45
Rosecott, Captainron, Evesdad, Fish


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right guys, just about a week to go. Region3 will lead the way as he has played the course a few times. I'll bring up the rear and also keep an eye on the middle group. I am hoping that Pippo_T will make it to complete the twelve - he has said he wants to be there but he may have a problem. I thought it might add a bit of interest for those not playing it as a qualifier if we lob in a couple of quid with Â£10 for the best overall score and Â£7 (6 if Pippo_T doesn't make it) for best front 9 and best back 9 - I'm sure you will all be happy for Hacker Khan to play off his dodgy 22 handicap. If we meet in the spike bar, I'll relieve you of Â£12. I hope to have the course back to its full length as we have had to shorten holes 4 and 13 while construction work was going on off to the left of the fairway - they did work one Sunday but I don't think they will next Sunday. Look forward to meeting you all and putting faces to forum posters.

Group 1 at 9.27
Region 3, Hacker Khan, 2Blue, 2Blueâ€™s mate

Group 2 at 9.36
Fenwayrich, ruff-driver, mexicomark, Pippo_T (if playing)

Group 3 at 9.45
Rosecott, Captainron, Evesdad, Fish
		
Click to expand...

Great....  that's all fine Jim....   what time are you getting there?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 15, 2015)

2blue said:



			Great....  that's all fine Jim....   what time are you getting there?
		
Click to expand...

We have a comp going out ahead of us so I'll be there from just before 8.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking forward to this, think I've only met & played with 3 of the 12 so always good to put more ugly mushes to forum names. I'm looking to be there around 08.30.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonder if it's the same 3 as me? &#128515; really looking forward to this now.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 15, 2015)

8.30 ish for me too, looking forward to a meet & greet :thup:

And hope the group in front lets us big hitters through :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			8.30 ish for me too, looking forward to a meet & greet :thup:

And hope the group in front lets us big hitters through :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've been very careful to make sure the natives here don't find out how far GM forummers hit the ball. They won't know what's hit them - on second thoughts they probably will.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking forward to this. I'll be there around 8:30.

I've played with all in the last group but no one else so it will be nice to meet more new faces.

I just hope I remember enough about the course to be helpful to the others! Just don't ask me for a line off the third.


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 15, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I've been very careful to make sure the natives here don't find out how far GM forummers hit the ball. They won't know what's hit them - on second thoughts they probably will.
		
Click to expand...

Only if they are on an adjacent fairway perhaps? I haven't met any of you, so I'm looking forward to meeting up. Aiming to get there around 8.30.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Looking forward to this. I'll be there around 8:30.

I've played with all in the last group but no one else so it will be nice to meet more new faces.

I just hope I remember enough about the course to be helpful to the others! *Just don't ask me for a line off the third.* 

Click to expand...

Just go Straight at the green...yes?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Just go Straight at the green...yes? 

Click to expand...

CaptainRon maybe, can't speak for anyone else, but then he hits his 6 iron as far as I hit my hybrid


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Right guys, just about a week to go. Region3 will lead the way as he has played the course a few times. I'll bring up the rear and also keep an eye on the middle group. I am hoping that Pippo_T will make it to complete the twelve - he has said he wants to be there but he may have a problem. I thought it might add a bit of interest for those not playing it as a qualifier if we lob in a couple of quid with Â£10 for the best overall score and Â£7 (6 if Pippo_T doesn't make it) for best front 9 and best back 9 - *I'm sure you will all be happy for Hacker Khan to play off his dodgy 22 handicap*. If we meet in the spike bar, I'll relieve you of Â£12. I hope to have the course back to its full length as we have had to shorten holes 4 and 13 while construction work was going on off to the left of the fairway - they did work one Sunday but I don't think they will next Sunday. Look forward to meeting you all and putting faces to forum posters.

Group 1 at 9.27
Region 3, Hacker Khan, 2Blue, 2Blueâ€™s mate

Group 2 at 9.36
Fenwayrich, ruff-driver, mexicomark, Pippo_T (if playing)

Group 3 at 9.45
Rosecott, Captainron, Evesdad, Fish
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I am going through a series of lessons that has up to yet changed my stance, posture, grip (interlocking to overlapping) and just about every aspect of my swing.  Before this I was erratic to say the least, capable of very occasionally shooting in the 80s to well over 100s.  So I have absolutely no idea what I will shoot now as this will be the first proper round of golf I have played since I started trying to embed the changes.

I know it's a bit of fun anyway as I'm not in the comp proper, so to make the maths easier if nothing else I'm happy to play off 18.  And if these changes suddenly change me into Rory (yea right) then I apologise in advance. And if they turn me into a even bigger hacker as I stand over the ball and revert to a messy mash up of my poor old technique and not yet embedded new one, as I suspect is much more likely, then I'll take it on the chin.

See you all there.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 16, 2015)

shame I have just seen this. I would have been well up for attending and meeting some new faces since I am pretty new around here!


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			shame I have just seen this. I would have been well up for attending and meeting some new faces since I am pretty new around here!
		
Click to expand...

The situation is:

Pippo_T originally put his name down to play this as a qualifier but is now not sure if he can make it. He has indicated that he will be happy to stand down if someone else comes along who wants to play as a qualifier. If you wanted to enter as a qualifier for Hillside, you would need to get Â£10 to Val and I could then fit you in at 9.36 which would cost you another Â£12. If you want to play but not as a qualifier, I'd give Pippo_T another couple of days to see if he can make it before I slot you in.

So, there you are. Commit yourself as a qualifier now and you're in. No commitment and you could be in in a couple of days as a non-qualifier.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			The situation is:

Pippo_T originally put his name down to play this as a qualifier but is now not sure if he can make it. He has indicated that he will be happy to stand down if someone else comes along who wants to play as a qualifier. If you wanted to enter as a qualifier for Hillside, you would need to get Â£10 to Val and I could then fit you in at 9.36 which would cost you another Â£12. If you want to play but not as a qualifier, I'd give Pippo_T another couple of days to see if he can make it before I slot you in.

So, there you are. Commit yourself as a qualifier now and you're in. No commitment and you could be in in a couple of days as a non-qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Thanks for the reply Rosecott.
 Can you please just confirm the date and venue as it seems to have changed throughout the thread?
Cheers


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 16, 2015)

I can answer this as I will be playing. It is next Sunday 22nd February at Oakmere Park, Commanders Course.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Excellent. Thanks for the reply Rosecott.
 Can you please just confirm the date and venue as it seems to have changed throughout the thread?
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Fenwayrich sorted you out with the date while I was out. What kind of handicap is "14 - 17"? I'd like one of those, 14 when you're feeling confident, 17 when not so good.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 16, 2015)

Unfortunately I cannot make the 22nd as I am already playing. Definitely will make the next one in our area if another one is created. 

@Rosecott - Well wouldnt we all !  Basically my society make me play off 14 but my official handicap is 17. No club at the moment so its probably just a little in bandit country if I play off 17 and all goes well.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to this, think I've only met & played with 3 of the 12 so always good to put more ugly mushes to forum names. I'm looking to be there around 08.30.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had moved clubs. Are you pulling a flanker with a handicap at two different clubs so you can choose which one to use at the right time?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Are you pulling a flanker with a handicap at two different clubs so you can choose which one to use at the right time?
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming this is aimed at me.
Not really. I am not a member at a current club but I have checked my official handicap on Englandgolf.org and it is 17.
However within my society, where we travel to clubs in South Yorkshire, they make me play off an unofficial handicap of 14. Hope that makes sense. If I was entered into the qualifier I would play off 14 unless it had to be my official handicap, which is 17.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			I am assuming this is aimed at me.
Not really. I am not a member at a current club but I have checked my official handicap on Englandgolf.org and it is 17.
However within my society, where we travel to clubs in South Yorkshire, they make me play off an unofficial handicap of 14. Hope that makes sense. If I was entered into the qualifier I would play off 14 unless it had to be my official handicap, which is 17.
		
Click to expand...

No, not at all. Fish keeps telling us he's moved clubs but his sig still shows his old club - Coventry - so I was gently pulling his chain.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 16, 2015)

If Pippo_T can't get a replacement I'll come along to fill the fourball but I'm not interested in doing the KoK.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			If Pippo_T can't get a replacement I'll come along to fill the fourball but I'm not interested in doing the KoK.
		
Click to expand...

OK Rob, I'll let you know by Friday latest.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			No, not at all. Fish keeps telling us he's moved clubs but his sig still shows his old club - Coventry - so I was gently pulling his chain.
		
Click to expand...

Must be an age thing, my new club is Coventry Golf Club. My old club was, and still is until 31st March, North Warwickshire, the handicaps are obviously the same, although I'm not listed at Coventry yet as my handicap transfer is still in transition.

Anything else.....:ears:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Must be an age thing, my new club is Coventry Golf Club. My old club was, and still is until 31st March, North Warwickshire, the handicaps are obviously the same, although I'm not listed at Coventry yet as my handicap transfer is still in transition.

Anything else.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is. You seem to keep moving clubs - I can't keep up. Is there something we don't know about that keeps you moving on?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

Did you get cut during the annual review at your old place ?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you get cut during the annual review at your old place ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so that's why he keeps moving on, always at Annual Review time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Ah, so that's why he keeps moving on, always at Annual Review time.
		
Click to expand...

That actually wasn't what I was suggesting 

Just wondered if there was a HC reward for winning all those club comps last year


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you get cut during the annual review at your old place ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, still a got a couple of qualifiers to play there before my full move though. Didn't perform well enough in medals but nq comps I did!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Nope, still a got a couple of qualifiers to play there before my full move though. Didn't perform well enough in medals but nq comps I did!
		
Click to expand...

They didn't take into account your comp wins or scores in NQ ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2015)

At least the long term weather forecast is looking good.  Well I say good as gales and heavy rain may be someones idea of good weather.  It's all relative.  Rosecott, do they ban trolleys at Oakmere if the course is wet?


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 18, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



*At least the long term weather forecast is looking good.* Well I say good as gales and heavy rain may be someones idea of good weather. It's all relative. Rosecott, do they ban trolleys at Oakmere if the course is wet?
		
Click to expand...

[TABLE="class: sum table"]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]0 - 3[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]0Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc blue"]-3Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint grey"]0.0mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey10"]10%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds blue"]10mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]16mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]88%[/TD]
[TD]1014mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3 - 6[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]1Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc blue"]-3Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint grey"]0.0mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]98%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds blue"]13mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]24mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum orange"]82%[/TD]
[TD]1012mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6 - 9[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]1Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc blue"]-4Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint grey"]0.6mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]98%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]20mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]37mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]88%[/TD]
[TD]1009mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9 - 12[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]5Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc green"]0Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint blue"]1.2mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]100%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]26mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]44mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]90%[/TD]
[TD]1004mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12 - 15[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]9Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc green"]5Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint orange"]3.0mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]100%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]28mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]45mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]91%[/TD]
[TD]999mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15 - 18[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]11Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc green"]8Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint grey"]0.9mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]100%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]22mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]39mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]91%[/TD]
[TD]995mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18 - 21[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]11Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc green"]6Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint blue"]1.8mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]99%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]23mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]42mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum red"]92%[/TD]
[TD]993mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: fdate"]
[TD="colspan: 11"]*Sun 22 FEB 2015*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21 - 24[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: temps green"]9Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: wc green"]5Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: raint grey"]0.3mm[/TD]
[TD="class: cc grey100"]98%[/TD]
[TD="class: winds green"]27mph[/TD]
[TD="class: winds orange"]45mph[/TD]
[TD]
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/TD]
[TD="class: rhum orange"]82%[/TD]
[TD]994mB[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## rosecott (Feb 18, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			At least the long term weather forecast is looking good.  Well I say good as gales and heavy rain may be someones idea of good weather.  It's all relative.  Rosecott, do they ban trolleys at Oakmere if the course is wet?
		
Click to expand...

Very, very infrequently. Given the weather this week and the forecast (at the moment wet for Sunday) it's highly unlikely that there will be a buggy ban.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 18, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			If Pippo_T can't get a replacement I'll come along to fill the fourball but I'm not interested in doing the KoK.
		
Click to expand...

OK Rob, you'll take Pippo_T's place in the second group as he hasn't responded to my PMs. See you Sunday.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2015)

see you there, and thanks. I'll be getting some breakfast on the way just in case the kitchen isn't open.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 18, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			see you there, and thanks. I'll be getting some breakfast on the way just in case the kitchen isn't open.
		
Click to expand...

Kitchen is open from 8.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 19, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			see you there, and thanks. I'll be getting some breakfast on the way just in case the kitchen isn't open.
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Kitchen is open from 8.
		
Click to expand...

In that case see you at breakfast,


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 19, 2015)

You've got me tempted with breakfast now! Glad you're coming rob.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

Latest forecast is heavy rain from around midday.  So suggest no slow play

No idea what time I'll get there and I've no idea what any of you look like. So I'll pop my head into the spikes bar and see if anyone looks like they are a GM forumer on the way to the range for some last minute panic hitting.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 20, 2015)

Right guys, all ready for the off.

The proshop staff will send you in the direction of the spike bar where I will be sitting at a round table with some papers in front of me â€“ grey hair, somewhat portly but with an air of sophistication. Iâ€™m there from 7.30 which Iâ€™m now told is when the kitchen opens for business. I might be out in a buggy putting the white pots as far back as I can get them but wonâ€™t be out for long. See you all there.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeh, get those tees right back jim, the longer the better 

See y'all sunday :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oooohhhh, I vote for tees way back too! 

Are we off the whites Jim?

Hacker, if I'm inside I'll be holding the yellow/orange hat in my pic, if we're outside it'll be on me 'ed.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Oooohhhh, I vote for tees way back too! 

Are we off the whites Jim?

Hacker, if I'm inside I'll be holding the yellow/orange hat in my pic, if we're outside it'll be on me 'ed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - off the whites, and the current forecast is for rain to be holding off until the afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Yes - off the whites, and the current forecast is for rain to be holding off until the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

No slow play then, by order of the management


----------



## 2blue (Feb 21, 2015)

Are Hedgehog wheels needed??


----------



## rosecott (Feb 21, 2015)

2blue said:



			Are Hedgehog wheels needed??
		
Click to expand...

No - any old trolley or buggy allowed.


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure my powder puff ball striking is entirely suited to playing off the whites, but I'm looking forward to it regardless. Let's hope the rain holds off until the afternoon.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2015)

I take it back. Worst ball striking round in ages today.

Can we play from the reds?


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 21, 2015)

If I olay like the first nine it's mine for the taking! If I play like the back nine I'll struggle to make double figures!!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sorry to say that I won't be over lads. D&V has struck the household and there simply aren't enough WC's on any course to cope


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2015)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for arranging Rosecott, throughly enjoyable (if a bit wet towards the end) day. Also nice to meet some forumers.  Great to see how Region3 plays golf. And how much Fish swears. Potty mouth.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 22, 2015)

Shame I couldnt make it. I shall look to get involved more with some forum golf in the future.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Thanks for arranging Rosecott, throughly enjoyable (if a bit wet towards the end) day. Also nice to meet some forumers.  Great to see how Region3 plays golf. And how much Fish swears. Potty mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Did Gary win and qualify for Hillside?

Yep Fish has a potty mouth lol (albeit mines prob worse)


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			Did Gary win and qualify for Hillside
		
Click to expand...

Not even close!

I'm sure captain bump and run will be on later to fill in the details, but I think I was 4th with 28pts. Could have been a few more with a little more mental fortitude in the very difficult conditions, but I was never getting near the winner.

I played a few shots like a golfer, but sadly not enough.

Was great meeting up with everyone, and we had fun even though it wasn't fun, if that makes sense.

Thanks again for organising and the great deal you got us Jim. Good luck at Hillside


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2015)

well that was cold. I finished a bit closer to the bottom of the list than I had hoped.

thanks to Rosecott for organising, and thanks to my playing partners for the day fenwayrich, mexxicimark and ruff_driver

i'll let the winner tell you who he is,


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			well that was cold. I finished a bit closer to the bottom of the list than I had hoped.

thanks to Rosecott for organising, and thanks to my playing partners for the day fenwayrich, mexxicimark and ruff_driver

i'll let the winner tell you who he is,
		
Click to expand...

I'm too busy watching the footie.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 22, 2015)

Well i'm about defrosted :angry:
Next time can we do june -july 

Tough going out there so well done to the winners, whoever it may be.
Nice to meet you guys even if it was a tad brief . sorry i had to bolt early

Roll on summer :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2015)

Great Sunday walk in the presence of good company, as for the golf, what golf! 

 I've been used to 3.5hr rounds since moving club, if I didn't choose to lay up just to keep swinging to keep warm I think the front 9 could have taken that long!  

Not my day in tough conditions, another Â£10 winging its way to Val fir the next qualifier. 

Great job James, thank you for arranging it, nice to have shared the course with you & Richard. 

As for me swearing, pmsl.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2015)

2blue said:



			Jim...  I'm hoping to get Alwoodley for our Yorks v NE match in Sept/Oct....  *so there may be a chance to be a plastic Tyke for the day *:thup: They say Turkey's not that bad, yer narse 

Click to expand...

My late wife was born in Sheffield - does that count?


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you for organising Jim, next time can you organise the weather too! Great day out and good to put faces to names. Unfortunately I left my sombrero at home but at least the last few holes I got some shots away!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

Any danger of you telling us who won or is it a trade secret?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			Any danger of you telling us who won or is it a trade secret?
		
Click to expand...

I've already said I'm busy watching the footie - there is life away from golf (only joking there).


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't think I have ever been so cold on a golf course, certainly since I started playing again. And that was before the freezing rain set in.

Thanks to mexicomark, ruffdriver and fullthrottle for your company, I think we all suffered equally! And thanks to Jim for organising. Well done to the winner, whoever he is!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			Any danger of you telling us who won or is it a trade secret?
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Thanks again for organising and the great deal you got us Jim. Good luck at Hillside 

Click to expand...

Does that help? 

36pts was superb in the strongest wind I've played in in quite some time, temperature just above freezing and rain just to round it off.

As mcilroy said a couple of months ago, "you could give me 100 goes in those conditions and I wouldn't get near it".


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 22, 2015)

And not a pitch mark in sight! &#128512;


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2015)

Right - finished watching lucky Liverpool.

A tough day at the office but good company and a good laugh - glad Fish doesn't mind having the pee taken out of him.

Was going to attach the results sheet with forum names included but you can only attach a Word file of a measly 19.5 kb. Maybe just as well to protect the reputation of the guilty.

The link gives you the result but real names only:

http://masterscoreboard.co.uk/results/CompetitionResult.php?CWID=2172&Competition=3885


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2015)

Well done lads glad you had a good day, see you at Hillside Jim :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Makes interesting reading having it on masterscoreboard. It won't be too often I have 28pts with 4 birdies


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 22, 2015)

Now Googling;

Beedles Lake
Sudbrook Moor
Ravensmeadow
Copsewood Grange


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2015)

Merve, if your over this way early on a Sunday you are more than welcome to join me for a knock, by early I mean 0815ish. 

and I'd be happy to travel over to Norwood for a round, played last year and enjoyed the course and the bacon cob


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2015)

Many thanks Jim for setting up the day, both Bali & I really enjoyed the day & the course... it was good to meet yourself....  a deserved winner with 36pts from the toughest 9 hole course I've ever played.
So its on to Seaton for me to try & win a place at Hillside...  Val, get ready to field another Tenner from me :whoo:
Will be at Seaton this next Tues for valuable practice


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done to all who braved the conditions.
Don't forget to add your win to the "what have you won" thread.
Bad luck Gaz and Robin get your tenners in for Burnham


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			And not a pitch mark in sight! &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

You bitch!

I've just realised what you meant.


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2015)

2blue said:



			Many thanks Jim for setting up the day, both Bali & I really enjoyed the day & the course... it was good to meet yourself....  a deserved winner with 36pts from the toughest 9 hole course I've ever played.
So its on to Seaton for me to try & win a place at Hillside...  Val, get ready to field another Tenner from me :whoo:
Will be at Seaton this next Tues for valuable practice 

Click to expand...

Received Dave but right now Seaton Carew has you and 1 other entered but we need more before considering a qualifier for Hillside unfortunately.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 23, 2015)

rosecott said:



			You bitch!

I've just realised what you meant.
		
Click to expand...

Done to great effect though Jim! I've never seen so many shots end up a foot from the hole!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2015)

2blue said:



			Jim...  I'm hoping to get Alwoodley for our Yorks v NE match in Sept/Oct....  so there may be a chance to be a plastic Tyke for the day :thup: They say Turkey's not that bad, yer narse 

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			My late wife was born in Sheffield - does that count?
		
Click to expand...

Oh..  yes, there is that....  & you must have had Yorkshire Puddings at some time.....  There you are then,,,, fully Q Plastic Tyke:whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 23, 2015)

2blue said:



			Oh..  yes, there is that....  & *you must have had Yorkshire Puddings at some time*.....  There you are then,,,, fully Q Plastic Tyke:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll have one tonight just to make sure.


----------

